# Lip Chronographe



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I thought that buying this I would be able to sell my Citizen Chronograph as I don't really need two black dial chrono's

But I am not so sure







, which do you think is the better looking ??

Lip - (it has a mirrored internal bezel)










or

Citizen










Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I would keep the Citizen over the Lip







I've not seen both watches in the flesh but I would say the Citizen looks a lot higher value.

The dial and hands also looks to be a higher quality finish, as for the case again I prefer the Citizen over the Lip as a smother shape that I prefer









Citizen it is for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tricky.......

I like the Citizen because it looks so much like the Speedmaster......

I would say, keep the Lip







Its an original design


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Definitely the Lip for me







It's a more distinctive & original design than the Citizen.

And the hands and sub-dials are *superb*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Keep the LIP, no question about it.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

what a conundrum, they are both lovely and I agree with Jase on the speedy resemblance of the Citizen. But its gotta be the Lip for me, a real looker and very original.

Andy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I would say that the Citizen is quite obviously trying to look like something else - The Lip is just trying to be itself.

I would keep the Lip.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd say Lip as it's got the best sub dial layout imho 369, looks far more balanced.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I much prefer the Lip, it looks more unusual and distinctive. How big is it? Was it expensive?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Crikes!! I really thought that the Citizen would win this hands down.

The Lip does look more attractice, probably beacuse of the symmetry of the dial layout.

The Citizen seems more tool like and robust.

Hmm! thanks for your opinions much appreciated









Derek


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

First off whilest I really like the Citizen if you must let one go I have to agree you should keep the Lip









However regarding your statement...



LuvWatch said:


> I don't really need two black dial chrono's


What the heck has need got to do with it, if you only kept watches you `needed` you might as well sell the two of them and get a Casio Edifice Chrono (NB this is not meant to imply that there is anything wrong with the Casio)









Why not keep them both I say?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Just my two cents' but I think the Lip, for reasons already stated. Clean, symmetrical, the style, the hands.

Definitely a sweet watch.

Mach is absolutely spot on, too. Keep both, but if you don't my mailing address is...

Martin


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Why not keep them both I say?


I know you have a least a gazillion watches Mac







and selling one on is not in your nature,

plus I reckon your A4C banding is at least an 8c  , so you can afford to have them all









Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I guess Derek has made up his mind on which one to keep.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I guess reverse psycology is alive and well and lives in Suffolk.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not keep them both I say?
> ...


Band 5 but I did get this with my back pay


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well, i couldn't see the citizen







, i could see the lip though and it was very nice.

here's one of my lips



























regards, john









*btw, i also have an old pair of lips too*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There's also a set of interesting lips in the jokes section


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PhilM said:


> There's also a set of interesting lips in the jokes section


ha ha, i saw 'em phil























john









btw, the 710 was most definately not amused when i showed her the pix














, 'kin mardy arse


----------

